

IOS5 - The back button is all that’s missing now (and a decent home screen)  - reshefm
http://reshefmann.com/post/6382537825/ios5-the-back-button-is-all-thats-missing-now-and-a

======
lojack
I recently switched from the iPhone to Android, and every point he made I
agree with -- except in reverse.

On android I have three different contact lists all with different UI and
features. For example: in the phone app my features are "Search" and "Add to
Speed Dial", in the texting app my options are "Search" and "Display Group",
in the Contacts app I have a bunch of options(the only one of the contact
lists that can add new contacts). I must physically close out my phone app in
order to add a contact, and thats just silly.

The android notifications are annoying because they don't work well. Right now
my mail has 5 notifications and no unread messages, as soon as I open the mail
app the notifications disappear and then reappear a few minutes later. Not
only that, but I probably have at least 20 other notifications since every app
adds its own notifications. Sure I could go and set up each app individually
to not have notifications, but I'd prefer if things just worked.

I'm pretty impartial to the back button, I was used to having it in the UI and
after switching I didn't like the android's way of doing things. After months
of using the android I now think this is purely a matter of personal
preference.

------
ThomPete
My dad have had phones since they where actually carried around. He has been
trough most of the phones you can imagine including several versions of
Android.

It wasn't until he got the iPhone that he stopped asking me about how to do
things. He also recently replaced his laptop with an iPad. For the first time
he is actually able to install applications himself.

The iPhone isn't perfect and not everything is as elegant as you would want
it. But claiming that Android is superior in user experience (which the OP
seem to imply) is simply absurd.

So you like what the Android do, you have gotten used to the Android you know
the ins and outs, you have control of the OS worthy of a geek and then you
have to change... Of course you are going to hate every second of the iPhone.

Just as I of course hated every second with the android phones I have had
because I have been used to the iPhone.

But the real test is people like my father. People who are not attached to any
specific phone and judge them by metrics very unlike the power users.

Yes I know there are people who started on the iphone and loved the Android
and vice versa.

~~~
reshefm
I actually agree with you. I think that you get used to what you started using
unless as long as it is good.

------
Pent
I still dislike the way Android forces you to pull down a very small strip of
the screen on the top, so I was slightly disgusted when I saw iOS5 does the
same now, hopefully the gesture picks up a much larger area for Apples
implementation

~~~
joebadmo
I love this gesture, and I wish phone OSs made more use of the screen edges
this way. I find it to be very easy and natural to reach _above_ the top of
the screen and pull down. It requires no precision at all.

